# Alum Saugeye 11/6



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

Picked up my limit this morning using blade baits and jig & worm. 27-29' of water.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice fish there! Congrats!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm jealous since I'm still at work since 6:00AM. Wifey says it's nice outside. Nice fish!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I managed to drag the boat out finally. Had a great day on the water. Water temps couldn't be more perfect for deep jiggin right now. First spot I was able to target practice. Find em on the sonar and bam! What a treat. Fish were fine with a fairly aggressive jig. I boated 12 and returned half of them. No bruisers but good fish all the same. I caught one 16 the rest ran from 17 to a tad over 20. For me the best bite was on 30' deep flat with deeper water nearby. 3/8 Metialic chartreuse jigs tipped with Minnie's was doing well. Got a bonus crappie, perch and channel cat as well.
I had an opportunity to meet 4 OGF'ers yesterday as well. (Adam, post a pic, and say hi!) Looking forward to seeing you all on the water soon. Glad you picked up dinner as well!


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Gottagofishn said:


> I managed to drag the boat out finally. Had a great day on the water. Water temps couldn't be more perfect for deep jiggin right now. First spot I was able to target practice. Find em on the sonar and bam! What a treat. Fish were fine with a fairly aggressive jig. I boated 12 and returned half of them. No bruisers but good fish all the same. I caught one 16 the rest ran from 17 to a tad over 20. For me the best bite was on 30' deep flat with deeper water nearby. 3/8 Metialic chartreuse jigs tipped with Minnie's was doing well. Got a bonus crappie, perch and channel cat as well.
> I had an opportunity to meet 4 OGF'ers yesterday as well. (Adam, post a pic, and say hi!) Looking forward to seeing you all on the water soon. Glad you picked up dinner as well!


Great job Al! Great to finally meet you!


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Very awesome getting them on the deep end.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Gottagofishn said:


> I managed to drag the boat out finally. Had a great day on the water. Water temps couldn't be more perfect for deep jiggin right now. First spot I was able to target practice. Find em on the sonar and bam! What a treat. Fish were fine with a fairly aggressive jig. I boated 12 and returned half of them. No bruisers but good fish all the same. I caught one 16 the rest ran from 17 to a tad over 20. For me the best bite was on 30' deep flat with deeper water nearby. 3/8 Metialic chartreuse jigs tipped with Minnie's was doing well. Got a bonus crappie, perch and channel cat as well.
> I had an opportunity to meet 4 OGF'ers yesterday as well. (Adam, post a pic, and say hi!) Looking forward to seeing you all on the water soon. Glad you picked up dinner as well!


Nice meeting you Wedsday. I really enjoy reading your post. Oh, sweet Lund by the way.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Do they shut down the docks at alum for the winter? I am normally a kayak fisherman, but my buddy just got a boat and we were wondering if they shut them down to launching boats.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

homepiece said:


> Do they shut down the docks at alum for the winter? I am normally a kayak fisherman, but my buddy just got a boat and we were wondering if they shut them down to launching boats.


Main marina and New Galena Ramps usually keep one section in.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

They used to pull them out. I haven't been out there in the last three years. Maybe someone else could chime in or you could give odnr or the Army a call.
With the new super duper floating docks.... maybe not?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Hehe.... Josh, do you work? I finished my post and see you already answered the question.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Gottagofishn said:


> Hehe.... Josh, do you work? I finished my post and see you already answered the question.


As little as possible


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Gottagofishn said:


> Hehe.... Josh, do you work? I finished my post and see you already answered the question.


work is for people who do not know how to fish.


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

I took the boat out one more time before the cold weather comes in for a few days.
I ended up bringing home 3 nice Saugeye out of at least 11 fish. They wanted nothing but a blade bait today for whatever reason. 
The nicest one of the day rolled on the edge of the net rim and said good bye to me. However,


----------



## msjohns223 (Jun 20, 2012)

I landed several today on blade baits. We caught a lot of other fish on jigs and worms


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Jigging Vibes. Nice
May have get boat and try Alum out today. 
Originally thought about heading out to Buckeye. 
Decisions.


Tastefishy said:


> I took the boat out one more time before the cold weather comes in for a few days.
> I ended up bringing home 3 nice Saugeye out of at least 11 fish. They wanted nothing but a blade bait today for whatever reason.
> The nicest one of the day rolled on the edge of the net rim and said good bye to me. However,


----------



## Albert32 (Apr 24, 2013)

Not sure if this is the place to post this request, but I’ll give it a shot. My 8 year old son lives for fishing, and does every day in our small pond. With the colder temps, the pond bite has slowed down. I’d love to take him saugeye fishing at Alum, but I have no idea where to start... lures, locations, etc. I’m not looking for honey holes, but a good place to take an above average 8 year old fisherman. Any direction or advice would be much appreciated. I’m not sure how this forum works, but a private message would be fine if that’s a thing on here lol. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Sorry guy. I can't help you out. Have only fished Columbus area lakes


Albert32 said:


> Not sure if this is the place to post this request, but I’ll give it a shot. My 8 year old son lives for fishing, and does every day in our small pond. With the colder temps, the pond bite has slowed down. I’d love to take him saugeye fishing at Alum, but I have no idea where to start... lures, locations, etc. I’m not looking for honey holes, but a good place to take an above average 8 year old fisherman. Any direction or advice would be much appreciated. I’m not sure how this forum works, but a private message would be fine if that’s a thing on here lol. Thanks in advance!


a handful of times. Have always fished MWCD lakes. N.E. of Cambridge.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Albert32 said:


> Not sure if this is the place to post this request, but I’ll give it a shot. My 8 year old son lives for fishing, and does every day in our small pond. With the colder temps, the pond bite has slowed down. I’d love to take him saugeye fishing at Alum, but I have no idea where to start... lures, locations, etc. I’m not looking for honey holes, but a good place to take an above average 8 year old fisherman. Any direction or advice would be much appreciated. I’m not sure how this forum works, but a private message would be fine if that’s a thing on here lol. Thanks in advance!


Well, your in the right spot. If you use the search option you will be able to find all the info you will ever need to get started. No amount of reading will get you on fish though. You need to get on the water. This time of year things are a bit different. 
Be very careful out there. Although it's an inland lake, at 50 degrees it is a killer if you go swimming.... watch the points as the water is down a bit.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Albert32 said:


> Not sure if this is the place to post this request, but I’ll give it a shot. My 8 year old son lives for fishing, and does every day in our small pond. With the colder temps, the pond bite has slowed down. I’d love to take him saugeye fishing at Alum, but I have no idea where to start... lures, locations, etc. I’m not looking for honey holes, but a good place to take an above average 8 year old fisherman. Any direction or advice would be much appreciated. I’m not sure how this forum works, but a private message would be fine if that’s a thing on here lol. Thanks in advance!


i would check the map and go,you can get fish at any spot,use swim bait and hard bait like HJ#14 or P 10 or smaler size.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Boat or shore Albert?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I ventured out yesterday. Things were way different than Wed. Lots of suspended fish. I used jigs and minnows and only managed 1 20" fish... several shorts. Bites were very light, missed a bunch and had two good ones come off. Sheesh... I was trying a new setup for a metal rig (blades, spoons). I didn't like it and consequently didn't use blades. Figures...
Nice day, tried a bunch of spots.
I'll get back to em after the deep freeze passes.
Al


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

I tried my luck at Alum again Monday morning and I was lucky to get two dinks and a couple White Bass. I spent a little over 3 hours on the water all said. 
The water temp I saw was 51.9


----------

